

Intelligent Designer: Gaia - pbw
http://www.kmeme.com/2010/05/intelligent-designer-gaia.html

======
memetichazard
I think the silliest part of that argument is the idea that natural selection
needs a 'cause' or an explanation. It doesn't. Natural selection is a
tautology. That which makes itself more likely to propagate is more likely to
propagate.

------
rajat
Just what we need: a New Age version of Creationism.

